# 2.7TD intercooling and chipping



## jakeslouw (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm looking at 2 mods for my 2.7TD motor (Hardbody wagon, called the Sani in South Africa): DIY intercooling and the Tunit module.

Can anybody give me any tips for the first mod (size of intercooler radiator, shielding, silicon piping, etc), and can anybody give me a non-dealer testimonial on the Tunit?


----------

